# Blue Ridge Bikefest 4/11 Roanoke



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Is anyone going to be there competing? I will be passing thru Roanoke on the 11th and was going to stop and possibly compete if the car is done and there are some other team members there. I can be there as early as 10ish since I am coming back up from Chattanooga. Let me know if there is any interest and I will plan to be there.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be there....


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> I'll be there....


I'll stay home then


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

i am in richmond and want to hear some good sq cars to get ideas. Do you think this will be worth the ride? All the shows locally are nothing more than bad spl shows.


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Sure, Dave will have his car there. He won't be competing. I'm sure he will let you demo it, the rest of us suck.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have tunes and will definitely be there


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> I have tunes and will definitely be there


sweet, I would love a demo if you have the time. I'll be the fat dude with the black Altima or the better portion of a black Altima


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to try my best to make this. My headunit became unusable the other day, so now I have to change sources and retune! ...Plus I still need to wrap the A-pillars and install my subwoofers...


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope we have a good turnout....I might even compete...who knows


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Velozity said:


> I'm going to try my best to make this. My headunit became unusable the other day, so now I have to change sources and retune! ...Plus I still need to wrap the A-pillars and install my subwoofers...


Subs are highly over rated lol. Come on up, the more the merrier


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> Hope we have a good turnout....I might even compete...who knows



Your competition won't be there.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

ramos said:


> sweet, I would love a demo if you have the time. I'll be the fat dude with the black Altima or the better portion of a black Altima


I would be glad to let u hear it, it's a very simple setup that needs some serious tuning. I'll be the really tall fat guy in the silver C70 that's looking fir lots of tuning advice...


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be the big gorilla looking bald guy.....I'm easy to find


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> I will be the big gorilla looking bald guy.....I'm easy to find


Thanks David, I look forward to finally meeting you guys


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> I would be glad to let u hear it, it's a very simple setup that needs some serious tuning. I'll be the really tall fat guy in the silver C70 that's looking fir lots of tuning advice...


sweet, I'm all for simple setups. I'm a firm believer in the kiss theory. Although my latest install seems kind of against it lol.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

What time are you guys planning on arriving? My "plan" is to get from Chattanooga to Bristol on Saturday so I only have a 2 hour drive in on Sunday morning.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I will be there 9:00am-9:30am


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> I will be the big gorilla looking bald guy.....I'm easy to find


Just let gravity pull you toward him!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I got past the hump. Got a DRZ9255 to replace the ailing Eclipse and I'll be finishing the subs tonight (I hope). A quick tune on just the front stage has me feeling satisfied for now. I'm eager to see how these ID8s sound in an IB configuration (not easy to do in an SUV). Either way, subs or not, I should be there on Sunday around noon I guess. I'll be the big gorilla looking bald black guy, not to be confused with the big gorilla looking bald guy. I'm easy to find too . And I hope to have my Team DIYMA shirt on, assuming they are finally finished in the next two days :mean:


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Insane01VWPassat said:


> Just let gravity pull you toward him!


Thanks Fred....:mean: :laugh:



Velozity said:


> I'll be the big gorilla looking bald black guy, not to be confused with the big gorilla looking bald guy. I'm easy to find too . And I hope to have my Team DIYMA shirt on, assuming they are finally finished in the next two days :mean:


2 gorillas at one show??? One Vanilla and 1 black......I smell a photo-op!!


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> 2 gorillas at one show??? One Vanilla and 1 black......I smell a photo-op!!



Sounds as photo op as Scott in hte Arc Audio shirt in Vegas at the resturant... mmmm GO TEAM Z


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Thanks Fred....:mean: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 gorillas at one show??? One Vanilla and 1 black......I smell a photo-op!!


My wife would tell you that I am a gorilla as well, or at least as hairy as one but I am not bald yet.... My old room mate used to call me Jewbacca 

And I should be there between 9:30 and 10. 
Mike, if the shirts are done do you think you could bring me mine and call my shipping costs a "donation" to the team?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

chefhow said:


> My wife would tell you that I am a gorilla as well, or at least as hairy as one but I am not bald yet.... My old room mate used to call me Jewbacca
> 
> And I should be there between 9:30 and 10.
> Mike, if the shirts are done do you think you could bring me mine and call my shipping costs a "donation" to the team?



:lol:

Yeah if I can get the shirts in the next two days I'll definitely bring yours and whovever else will be attending. Okay, off to the garage for some sub work...


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like this is gonna be a decent turnout


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> Hope we have a good turnout....I might even compete...who knows


Webstar just called and told me mr. Shaw is coming down, and bringing others with him. this should be a pretty good turn out.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Well....after a long day I am home and somewhat rested. We had a GREAT turn out!! I want to thank all of the PA guys for coming down. I also want to thank Velozity for coming up from NC as well and congrats again on winning the raffle.
I had ALOT of fun today!!! Thanks go to ALL the SQ guys....you are the best!!!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Vanilla Gorilla! Your comments were spot-on. And thanks for the demo of your Camry. I hope you didn't sit in my puddle of drool...


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Velozity said:


> Thanks Vanilla Gorilla! Your comments were spot-on. And thanks for the demo of your Camry. I hope you didn't sit in my puddle of drool...


It was my pleasure to listen to everyones vehicles yesterday...Thanks for demoing my Camry as well...leave me some feedback as well(I am always looking for ways to make it better)


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks again David, it is really nice to be able to put a face to the name! Unlike Mike I cleaned up my mess when i was done listening.  The drive home SUCKED just so u know but the day was soooo worth it, forget the win, the peeps made it really fun and a joy to be there, I learned so much from everyone the feed back about the changes I should look into was much appreciated. 

See you guys at Spring Fling in Harrisonburg with some changes made... Muwahahahahah


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Howard,
Why did your trip home suck? I know it was a long trip for you. I am also glad you will be back in the lanes....I look forward to seeing and hearing your changes in the future.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

David_Edwards said:


> Howard,
> Why did your trip home suck? I know it was a long trip for you. I am also glad you will be back in the lanes....I look forward to seeing and hearing your changes in the future.


it just took about an hour longer than normal from Roanoke. I took the back way trying to avoid the Sunday drivers and got caught in traffic. No biggie just got home late, nothing to keep me from coming back.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> nothing to keep me from coming back.


LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It's like a potato chip, you can never eat just one or compete just once. I've got the fever for the flavor of a pringle...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

chefhow said:


> Thanks again David, it is really nice to be able to put a face to the name! Unlike Mike I cleaned up my mess when i was done listening.  The drive home SUCKED just so u know but the day was soooo worth it, forget the win, the peeps made it really fun and a joy to be there, I learned so much from everyone the feed back about the changes I should look into was much appreciated.
> 
> *See you guys at Spring Fling in Harrisonburg with some changes made... Muwahahahahah*


If there is anything I can help you with PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## ramos (Mar 14, 2006)

I enjoyed meeting you guys this weekend. You got some nice sounding cars


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Enjoyed meeting you too ramos...I can't wait to experience the Alty once the transformation is complete!


----------

